# Clonar control transmisor para garage ?



## leocaceres (Jul 2, 2014)

hola a todos !! 

quisiera saber si me pudieran ayudar en lo siguiente. Estoy queriendo clonar el control remoto de la cochera, y el problema principal es que los componentes que tiene son de montaje superficial. y sobre todo los capacitores no se de que valores son.

Necesitaria saber si tienen algun ciruito transmisor de este tipo con transistor, para hacerlo y tratar de lograr la sitonia que necesito. si puede ser el PCB de ese transmisor seria mejor por el tema de la antena que generalmente viene incorporada en la plaqueta. 

sino escucho propuestas. 

muchas gracias por su tiempo !


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2014)

¿ Y por que no te comunicas con el fabricante del remoto de la cochera ?


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 3, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Y por que no te comunicas con el fabricante del remoto de la cochera ?


Supongo que al fabricante no le va agradar demasiado cuando le diga que le quiere clonar su control remoto!!
Por otro lado, adjunto un esquemas para ver si te sirve, tambien puedes pasarte por aqui: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/conjunto-transmisor-receptor-rf-codificado-108458/


----------



## elgriego (Jul 3, 2014)

Hola leocaceres,Por empezar deberias averiguar ,si se consigue el ci, encargado de la codificacion de datos,Una ves logrado esto,queda averiguar en que fcia trabaja y a partir de eso calcular el circuito de rf.
Pd unas fotos del c/r que queres clonar ,vendrian bien 


Saludos


----------



## leocaceres (Jul 21, 2014)

hola !! disculpen la demora, no habia visto las respuestas. 
si, obviamente que el fabricante no me va a dar los datos que necesito.
aca les adjunto las fotos del control que quiero copiar, de los capacitores no tengo ningun dato y ese es mi gran problema. 
juanma2468... hice el ciruito que mandaste. tambien adjunto foto. no me anda el receptor y no se si influira mucho el hecho que la antena la hice con el mismo estaño... tambien adjunto la foto para que la vean. es el ciruito receptor que me mandaste vos. La idea mia era hacer ese receptor,  y cintonizarlo hasta que capte la frecuencia del transmisor comercial para tenerlo sintonizado a esa frecuencia fijo.  Entonces los transmisores que haga los sintonizo hasta que el receptor los capte.
elgriego, el CI  encargado de la codificaicion de dato ya lo tengo, es el HT6P20B. transmiti los datos con el transmisor que mando juanma y el receptor original ni lo capto.. la antena tambien la hice igual que el receptor. por eso sospecho que puede ser.. no se que opinan.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 21, 2014)

Pues algo imporante que veo es el trimmer que utilisaste, fijate que el del control original es de color azul, y el tuyo es de color vordo/rojo, los colores identifican el valor del trimmer y es por eso que no te anda, ya que no es el valor adecuado, debe ser 0 a 10 pf (azul). Otra cuestion importante es la antena, debes ser de un largo y ancho especifico, tal vez con el estaño al tener tanto volumen haga que no ande del todo bien, mi recomendación es que hagas una placa de circuito impreso con planchado, no con plaqueta experimental. Proba en cambiar el trimmer a ver que pasa, tambien mirate este post donde se esta tratando otros transmisores muy sencillos. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/conjunto-transmisor-receptor-rf-codificado-108458/


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 21, 2014)

Tengo 2 preguntas que no están claras.
1- para que clonar el control de "tú garaje"?
2- no es mejor comprar uno y guardarlo en la memoria del receptor?


----------



## leocaceres (Jul 21, 2014)

juanma.. si, estuve viendo otros links del tema y se ve qeu la antena es bastante delicado. puede ser ese el problema. tambien vi que el timmer puesto de una determinada forma, cuesta mas sintonizarlo que de otra. y le del color rojo que puse yo fue porque no encontre azul. y como el rojo va desde el 4 a 20 pf supuse que podria funcionar igual.  Esta bueno el ciruito que adjuntaste, seguramente lo pruebe. 

experimentador, no entendi lo de la memoria del receptor. yo quiero que diez integrantes de una cochera tenga cada uno su control.


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 22, 2014)

Compañero para eso vas a una casa de controles y pides los 10 que necesitas de acuerdo al modelo que indica en la parte de control del motor(modelo de portón y/o mecanismo) o cualquier empresa que haga la instalación de los portones te van a vender los controles así los podés programar vos mismo o mandarlos a programar a ellos sí es que vos no queres hacerlos.


----------



## KILLER7 (May 19, 2018)

Hola.

Hace poco me regalaron un llaverito de portón, de esos pequeños que llevan pila A23.

Lo desarme para limpiarlo y me llamo la atención el circuito que lo gobierna: HT6P20B (de la marca Holtek). Adentro me encuentro con un Q1 con una pin al aire, éste Q1 no sé que será, si será un BJT, FET, MOSFET, SIT. Tiene un código con el cual no pude indentificarlo.

Es la tercera vez que veo plaquetas de circuitos de RF donde hay un BJT (?) con una pata al aire.

Me interesa el análisis del circuito de RF, es por eso que les pido si me podrían adjuntar algún circuito, en especial el del llave de portón automático con HT6P20B.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2018)

Hola caro Don KILLER7 , la pata del transistor que aparentemente estas volando  en realidad   NO estas , esa es conectada a lo resistor "R2" y "C3" por una delgada trilla de cubre que pasa bien abajo del transistor "Q1" .
Con auxilio de un Multimetro ayustado para medir contunuidad (BEEP) puedes chequear lo que te aclaro aca.
Seguramente ese transistor "Q1" es un  BJT (bipolar) tipo NPN para andar en RF.
Lo capacitor ayustable "azur" (CV1) , seguramente debe sener canbiado por otro nuevo (0 Km) , ese ya estas muy oxidado y NO funciona mas .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## KILLER7 (May 21, 2018)

Hola Daniel Lopes, gracias por tu respuesta, pero lo que dijiste esta mal.


----------



## pandacba (May 21, 2018)

Por lo que se ve en la foto, diría que Daniel tiene razón pone una foto sin el circulo amarillo ya que el mismo tapa parte de la la vista


----------



## KILLER7 (May 21, 2018)

Hola pandacba, gracias por responder pero están equivocados los dos: una pata esta conectada al aire. En cuanto a lo que dijo Daniel respecto de que el capacitor este dañado, es muy posible que tenga razón.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2018)

A dónde va ese camino con el signo de pregunta *?*


----------



## pandacba (May 21, 2018)

A donde va la pista que pasa por debajo del transistor? Quítalo y podrás verlo con tus propios ojos que  va a la base del transistor
Pon la foto sin el circulo amarilllo o has como te dijo Daniel, mide la continuidad y verás que la base esta conectado a ella.
Si no va conectada a la base no funciona no hay transmsción.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 21, 2018)

KILLER7 dijo:


> Hola Daniel Lopes, gracias por tu respuesta, pero lo que dijiste esta mal.



Ja ja ja ja ja ,  raramente mi equivoco , tengo cuase 40 años de experiencia en ese tema y no te hablaria tonterias al azar.
En todo caso tente probar lo que te aclare y veras que tengo razón.
!Suerte!.

Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## egp (May 21, 2018)

*leocaceres*
Aunque hagas andar perfectamente el circuito de RF no vas a poder clonar el transmisor ya que el CI que ves genera un codigo único grabado por el fabricante. Ese código no vas a pocer clonarlo.
Lo único que el fabricante va a hacer es venderte otro transmisor que tiene otro código que tendras que memorizar en el receptor.


----------



## pandacba (May 21, 2018)

egp dijo:


> *leocaceres*
> Aunque hagas andar perfectamente el circuito de RF no vas a poder clonar el transmisor ya que el CI que ves genera un codigo único grabado por el fabricante. Ese código no vas a pocer clonarlo.
> Lo único que el fabricante va a hacer es venderte otro transmisor que tiene otro código que tendras que memorizar en el receptor.


Te equivocas, no has leido la hoja de datos del HT6P20B, tomate el trabajo de leerla y veras que equivocado estas


----------



## KILLER7 (May 22, 2018)

Hola Daniel, lo saque al "Q1" en cuestión para sacarme la duda si iba o no conectado (porque hay abajo de la capsula espacio para agua o humedad que pueda haber afectado la pista). Pareciera que tenías razón, pero le falta 1mm de pista para llegar al pin (el pin tiene huella y está soldado). No sabia si era una falla de fabrica o era así el circuito, así que le hice un puente a ver que pasaba y no hace nada. No hace absolutamente nada (al menos no prende el led). En fin, sigo buscando el circuito para poder analizarlo.

Me llamó una señora muy nerviosa de emergencia hace unos días para que le programé dos llaves nuevas (siguiendo el procedimiento del manual de mainboard) y quedó todo bárbaro. Me regalo la llave de la discordia y una pila A23.

Vi en MercxxxLxxxe que venden unos "copiadores" de éstos pulsos de RF (433, 92Mhz) y valen dos mangos. Deben andar bárbaro pues tiene alta calificación la venta de ese producto.

Saludos muchachos y ya saben, no anden vulnerando la seguridad del prójimo porque nos allanan el foro =)


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2018)

mediste el transistor?
Intenta relevar el circuito guiate por la hoja de datos del CI


----------

